# fortune favoured the wealthy



## vincix

> On average, each household provided a single conscript. *Fortune favoured the wealthy* – those who could afford a horse were naturally able to promote themselves into the cavalry, while the sons of local potentates often spent their military service period on guard duty in the capital.(_A Brief History of the Samurai_, Jonathan Clements)



Cum aș putea traduce „fortune favoured the wealthy?” Bănuiesc că mot à mot nu funcționează și oricum sună prost. Ar trebui să existe o expresie în românește mai veche, poate. Sau poate ceva de genul „Averea le priește bogaților?”


Mersi!


----------



## farscape

Bună vincix,

În acest context (good) _fortune_ e mai degrabă "șansă" deci am putea spune "șansa îi favorizează pe cei bogați".

f.


----------



## vincix

Da, mulțumesc. Era să fac o greșeală mare cu „averea”. Nici nu-mi trecuse prin cap.


----------



## irinet

Chiar aşa, "averea le-ar prii şi săracilor"! Însă, nu s-ar mai numi săraci, nu?! Dacă ai bani, avere, atunci îți poți crea şanse. Pare a fi un joc de cuvinte.


----------

